# Looking for....



## SDB777 (Sep 9, 2010)

Got a customer that wants a cartridge pen(308Win from PSI), but instaed of the clips they come with....he wants a clip that is seen on a Cigar pen.  Two very different diameter clips....
Any thoughts on a fix for this?




Scott (hate not to make one) B


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 9, 2010)

I've never used a PSI cartridge kit, but the Berea cartridge kit (with rifle clip) is essentially a modified "cigar" style pen. The tube diameters are identical so I _think_ you could _blend_ a chrome Berea cigar and chrome Berea cartridge kit to get a cigar clip on a cartridge pen. Sorry, I don't have any unfinished cartridge kits to try slipping the cartridge lower ring over the cigar transmission (only obvious potential problem I could see).

In summary, replace upper/transmission portion with one from a cigar kit except use bottom trim ring from the cartridge kit (which you may have to drill).

I did put a cigar top/transmission on a cartridge kit and, while looking goofy (photo attached -- diameter of lower trim ring much too large), it did fit/operate. The cigar top cap is close to the same size as the Berea cartridge cap fittings -- I use two of johnnycnc cigar pen top cap bushings to turn the cartridge caps between centers (IIRC, 0.006" larger than cartridge diameter -- close enough for me!).

I bought the cartridge kit from Ernie at BTW. The cigar top portion is a two-tone chrome/black chrome from woodenpenpro. Then again, your customer may not like the look of the Berea kit and all this is for naught!

Edit to add: The Berea cartridge clip _looks_ like a standard slimline clip (funky adapter at cap) so you could probably substitute a different slimline clip, too.  As you've probably guessed, I figure somebody will like the cartridge pen except for the rifle clip someday, too!


----------



## mick (Sep 9, 2010)

Scott, Check Eric's (Sylvanite)website. He makes a kit using a 338 and your own Cigar kit.
http://www.bulletpenkits.com


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys...not quite what I'm after.

The clip just needs to replace the clip on the click-style PSI kit 308Cartridge pen.  I'm still looking but, I haven't found anything yet....



Scott (picky customer....) B


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Sep 9, 2010)

Nothing suitable at Wood Whimsies???


----------



## mick (Sep 9, 2010)

SDB777 said:


> Thanks guys...not quite what I'm after.
> 
> The clip just needs to replace the clip on the click-style PSI kit 308Cartridge pen. I'm still looking but, I haven't found anything yet....
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Scott, I didn't realize the PSI pen was a click. Wish I could of helped. :frown:


----------



## Pens By Scott (Sep 10, 2010)

Scott,
Just thinking out of the box, but what about a closed end turning, and then use the clip as a floating clip, unless it's the cap he wants, then this likely wont work.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 10, 2010)

writeitdown said:


> Scott,
> Just thinking out of the box, but what about a closed end turning, and then use the clip as a floating clip, unless it's the cap he wants, then this likely wont work.


 

How does a closed end pen work in the click style?  Is it even possible?




Scott (maybe I should solder one to the body of the cartridge) B


----------



## Pens By Scott (Sep 10, 2010)

Good question Scott, looks like I need more coffee at this time of the morning.  Never made a cartridge pen...  Is it possible to convert it to a twist pen?


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 10, 2010)

The upper finial trim comes as a unit but it could be taken apart and a cigar clip could be used as a replacement but you couldn't use the keeper ring so you would have to make a new keeper ring for the clip and unless you can gold plate brass you would have to make that ring out of the body material and then glue it all together . So it is doable but it would take a bit of work and time to make it work and look good .


----------

